# One thing after another: Rest in Peace, Pernod



## LuvaBun (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, just as I was getting used to having 2 happy, almost healthy bunnies, Pernod has thrown us a curve ball.

Over the weekend, her eye was a little goopy and a little swollen. I thought it was an insect bite, so I bathed it and put on some cream. Yesterday, it was quite swollen and more goo was coming from it, so I got a vet appointment for today.

However, when I went in to give them their breakfast this morning, her eye was horrendous. There was a lot of puss and blood down her cheek, and the eye was very swollen and painful.

The vet said they would have to anaesthetise her to see what was going on and to clean it up, and they would call me later on to pick her up (it was a very long afternoon ). It turns out she has an infection in the tube that runs from the eye to the nose, and that is causing all sorts of problems.

So, she has had a penicillin injection and has to have another next week and one the week after, and we have eye drops to put in her eye (they can also be used in her ear). They also sent a culture away, and that should be back next week. We have to go back for a check up on Saturday.

At the moment, Pernod looks like she has been in a fight with Mike Tyson. She isn't allowed in the garden in case she gets dirt in the eye, so she is even less happy. I just feel drained, and the costs are mounting up - $500 for today on top of the $700 already. With me not working yet, it's going to be a real struggle.

Sorry to ask again, but please keep Pernod in your thoughts 

Thanks

Jan


----------



## ra7751 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Jan,

Please keep up updated on how things are going. The culture is a proper diagnosis so you will know exactly what you are dealing with.

I do have a problem with one thing....and I have absolutely no idea where this thing started but a lot of people, vets included, dose penicillin incorrectly. I have no problem with the penicillin injections as long as they are the correct concentration....and there are quite a few different "brews" of this drug. But the thing that concerns me is the time between dosing. In order for the penicillin to be most effective, it has to be dosed at least every other day. I have actually started treating the more aggressive infections by doing penicillin injections every day for 3 days and then every other day after that. I am using penicillin in cottontails for cat bites....and have dosed penicillin as I mentioned above to cottontails that weighbelow 40g. I have three here now, being released tomorrow, that suffered "degloving" (the skin is pulled off the muscle) from a cat attack. The penicillin did the trick. Good stuff.

I also have a suggestion about a different drug that might be as effective....and only requires one injection that will cover a full conventional abx protocol (similar to the one dose Z Max in humans). The drug is called Convenia. It is a third generation semi-synthetic cephalosporin. Like penicillin, it is safe only as an injectable. It is not something that many vets know about using with rabbits. If my memory serves me, this drug has been used in Canada and Europe for some time for certain infections in dogs and cats. It was recently approved for use in the US. It is something I am going to work when the opportunity presents itself....alot of upside potential with this drug.

Keep us updated.

Randy


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh Jan, I feel terrible when Pernod is having so many problems. :cry1:
I feel even worst, when you have to go through this.
I will be thinking of Pernod and praying her infection has stopped swelling. ray:

Try and get some sleep tonight. I will call you tomorrow. :hug:

Stan


----------



## JimD (Jun 26, 2008)

ray:

We'll be keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh no Jan...i'm sorry to hear about Pernod....poor girl..she just doesn't need this happening to her!

I will be keeping her in my thoughts

~Cheryl


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 26, 2008)

ray:

I am praying for her to get better.Keep us posted ok?

:hug:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh no, poor Pernod. That must have been so scarey seeing all the pus and blood. I'll keep your poor girl in my thoughts. Get better for your mommy Pernod!!:hug:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 26, 2008)

Aww poor Pernod... after she was doing so well recently too... It sounds horrible. 

I'll be thinking of you guys and I hope she gets better, and that the vet bills slow down for you- $500 for one trip is a lot! :shock:

:hug:
Jen xx


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 26, 2008)

Pernod and you are definitely in my thoughts. How terrible to have to worry about her again so soon! Your heart must be on overload. I hope they discover that it's something very simple and that it clears up right away. Don't forget to talk to everyone here when you're down!!!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh no Jan. You and Pernod so don't deserve this.

Keeping both of you very much in my thoughts and prayers. Come on little Pernod - get better for your mum!ray:


----------



## FallingStar (Jun 26, 2008)

ray:

I'll be keeping you andPernod in my thoughts.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 26, 2008)

ray:for Pernod and you! I'm so sorry that you both have had so much to deal with.


----------



## jcl_24 (Jun 26, 2008)

Aw Jan, I'm sorry tohear Pernod is unwell again. I hope she recovers soonand youget your peace of mind back.


Jo xx


----------



## Marietta (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry your little girl is, again, having health troubles. I hope her eye gets well soon..You and Pernod are, certainly, in our thoughts.

Marietta


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

Randy, I am going to ask the vet about the penicillin injections and also mention the Convenia - thank you for that.

Unfortunately, things have gone downhill pretty rapidly. I doubt whether Pernod would make it to Saturday's appointment, so I have just rang the vet and got one in just over an hour.

She stopped eating last night, and there is still pus and blood. I can't tell if the blood is coming from her eye, or her mouth, which has become very swollen (they trimmed her molar spurs on Wednesday). Her breathing has also become more laboured, and she has hidden herself behind a chair, so I can only get to her by moving the chair.

I am terrified that this might be 'it' :bigtears: She looks so ill, and is in so much pain, my heart is breaking for her. Please, pray for us.

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 27, 2008)

ray:ray:ray:ray:ray: Please get better for your mommy Pernod!!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh no  Come on Pernod, hang on in there ray: keeping you in my thought's.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 27, 2008)

:dutchleaseplease:get better, Pernod!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 27, 2008)

I was just at the vet with Bunny when they came in and told the vet to see this other bunny asap because it was bleeding from the eyes and mouth. That was probablyPernod? I really hope that she feels better soon


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 27, 2008)

C'mon Pernod....we're pulling for you, sweetie!

ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Leaf (Jun 27, 2008)

You guys are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Pipp (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh no!!! :tears2:

So sorry you're going through this again.  

Poor Pernod and poor Jan... 

How is she? I'm not at the computer or phone much today but I'll have to keep checking in. I wish I could do something to help. :sad:



sas ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## naturestee (Jun 27, 2008)

:tears2:ray:


----------



## cheryl (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh no Jan!....come on Pernod..please be ok for your mum 

My thoughts are with you

~Cheryl


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh no... I'm so worried...... :?

Jan, I'm so so sorry you're going through all of this... I just hope and hope with all my heart that Pernod will be ok. You give her the best care, she is in good hands with you....

Poor little girl..... :tears2:

I'm thinking of you guys and hoping for a good update soon....

Jen xx


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 27, 2008)

Any news?leaseplease:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 27, 2008)

I can't write much now, but we have just returned from our 2nd vet visit today, and we had to say 'Goodbye' to our little girl.

I am totally devastated and my heart is breaking. I will write more tomorrow, but I just can't now. What am I going to do without her .....

Jan


----------



## cheryl (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh Jan..i don't know what to say..i'm just sovery sorry

You are in my deepest thought's

:bigtears:

Cheryl


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh, Jan, I'm so deeply sorry....after all that you've been through with her, and then to have to say good bye. You will be in my prayers. Again, I'm so very, very sorry. Dear Pernod will be sorely missed by all, but no one will miss her more than you. You gave her the best she could have....a bunny slave that loved her with all of your heart. I pray that healing will come to you quickly, and that sweet memories of your lovely girl will fill the emptiness that you feel now. :bigtears:

Rest in the arms of angels, sweet one!:angelandbunny:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh no Jan, I'm so sorry....

I'm crying right now, I just can't believe you've had to say goodbye to her.... Life is so unfair sometimes.... 

Please know that I'm thinking of you and Shadow, although I know that nothing will ease the pain... She was so well loved and taken care of...

Binky free beautiful Pernod....

:rainbow:ink iris:

Jen xx


----------



## naturestee (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry Jan. :sad:

I can't help but stare at your avatar. They're back together again.

Binky free, binky together.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 27, 2008)

I missed this entire thread somehow

Oh Jan, I am so very sorry.:sad: I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## trailsend (Jun 27, 2008)

Jan! I am so very very sorry. My heart is just aching for you. :bigtears:


----------



## pla725 (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. Pernod was a fighter to the end. You did everything you could for her. Words are just not enough to express my sorrow.


----------



## ChinaBun (Jun 28, 2008)

Jan my heart breaks for you, too. You have done more than ten normal people in giving your buns a good life, in health and in sickness. ("Normal people" doesn't include those on this forum!) It's night-time in Canada now, I hope you can sleep a little.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 28, 2008)

:cry1:

Be strong Jan. Pernod has gone through so much and you are drained. I am here, and anything you want, just let me know.









Perry is waiting for you.

Buck, take care of our little girl. 

Binky free Pernod. ink iris:


----------



## jcl_24 (Jun 28, 2008)

Jan I'm so sorry to hear this. You gave Pernod so much love and the best care possible. 

R.I.P. Pernod :hearts

Jo xx


----------



## Leaf (Jun 28, 2008)

((hugs))

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## JimD (Jun 28, 2008)

i'm so sorry, Jan.... 

binky free little girl...

ray::rainbow::dutch


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost your precious Pernod. Binky free little one.:rainbow:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry Jan. I'm just reading this now because of how busy I've been and I've been in tears reading this post. I just can't believe it. She fought so hard with everything that's been going on.

I know nothing I say can make things better but she can binky pain free from now on with Perry once again.

:hug1

Binky free Pernod.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 28, 2008)

Omg, Jan, no!:tears2: I just keep reading and re-reading this thread. This can't be real, Pernod can't be gone!:bigtears:I can't stop crying...she was so so special.:sad:

Sending a million hugs Jan. You know where I am if you need me.:hug:


----------



## polly (Jun 28, 2008)

I am so sorry Jan words can't say.

Binky free Penod :rose:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 28, 2008)

:sad:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 28, 2008)

urplepansy:I'm so very sorry ..................


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 28, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your kind words. Today has been really horrible - I go for a few minutes when I'm OK, then I break up again. I can't believe she's gone!

Our first visit to the vet yesterday,(yes, Fuzzy, that was us - sorry I didn't get to meet you) I mentioned about the penicillin injections, and was one a week enough. The vet said that Pernod was so ill, that they would give one every other day ( she showed me how to do it at home). She also gave Metacam for pain. She put an orange dye in Pernod's eye, which turned green showing an ulcer on her eye, so we were given different eye drops and cream to put on every few hours. She said that Pernod really needed to eat (she hadn't eaten since the night before), but because her face was so sore and swollen that syringing was going to be really hard. Pernod's lip on her left (swollen side), was black with bruising from the infection.

Stan came to see us at the vet, and as Pernod was getting sub q fluids and they were preaparing her treatment, we went for a coffee. Poor Stan, I must have talked his ears off, I was so nervous, but Thank God for him :hug:.

When I picked Pernod up, she was biting her tail. The vet couldn't see anything,nor could I when I got her home. I tried her with her favourite treats including strawberry, oats and others all mashedup, but she wouldn't take it, nor would she take any water. Instead, she pee'd on the floor in different places, something she has NEVER done. Then she tried to hide behind the toilet, and she never goes into the bathroom.

I popped out to the shops, and when I came back, she had nearly chewed her tail off - it was through to the bone, no fur on it and bleeding. She was resting her head on the water bowl and whimpering. Then her sides started convulsing. I can't tell you how panicked I was. I rang the vet straight back, and even though they were closing, she said she'd wait for us. John came home and we went together.

She was so bad when we got there. Her sides were convulsing more, she was still whimpering and still trying to bite her tail. Her other eye had also started to swell, and I knew in my heart that the fiesty little girl I loved so much was no longer there. It was the hardest thing to do, but I couldn't put her through any more. John and I were both with her, and told her how much we loved her, and how everyone here was thinking of her, then we let her go to The Bridge to be with Perry and Buck.

I already miss her more than words can say. I have a huge hole in my heart and the pain is consuming me. I want to scream and yell, I want to hold her and bury my face in her fur. She (and Shadow) have been a lifeline to me since we got to Canada, and i don't know how I'm going to cope without her. I will write a tribute to her in the rainbow bridge post, when i feel more up to it - at the moment I don't think I could do her justice.

Sorry for rambling so much.

I miss you Pernie Poo. Thank you for 5 1/2 wonderful years. Go Binky with Perry and Fudge. I love you all.

Jan

ps - I noticed that people here always called her Per nod, and pronounce the 'd'. It is actually Perno (silent 'd'), and is an alcholic drink - an aniseed spirit like Ouzo - but they don't have it in Canada (and perhaps not in the States either). It was an appropriate name, as it's strong stuff and packs a punch!


----------



## cheryl (Jun 28, 2008)

Jan..reading that about Pernod absolutely made me cry...i have tears running down my face....poor Pernod....i just cannot believe that she has gone...she was such a sweet little girl....Perry is going to take such good care of her now.

You know..i never knew that about her name before until just now...how very appropiate.

Your in my deepest thought's

Cheryl


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 28, 2008)

I am so sorry Jan... what a terrible loss. You and Shadow are in my thoughts and prayers. :hug: I hope your memories of her give you some small comfort. 

Binky free Pernod... :rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 28, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Thank you all so much for your kind words. Today has been really horrible - I go for a few minutes when I'm OK, then I break up again. I can't believe she's gone!
> 
> and .....
> 
> I already miss her more than words can say. I have a huge hole in my heart and the pain is consuming me. I want to scream and yell, I want to hold her and bury my face in her fur. She (and Shadow) have been a lifeline to me since we got to Canada, and i don't know how I'm going to cope without her. I will write a tribute to her in the rainbow bridge post, when i feel more up to it - at the moment I don't think I could do her justice.


Jan - what you are feeling is so normal for what you've gone through. I can't begin to imagine your pain - you had her so long (compared to how long I had Tiny). I know its going to be VERY VERY hard for you to not only deal with the remainder of the move (getting adjusted, etc) - but this loss also.

Please know that we are here for you. Feel free to come in and scream and cry - let us know when you're having a good day - and when you're having a bad day. We understand.

Its been months since I've lost Tiny- but I broke down in the store the other day and wept over missing him (and some other things). I thought I was "ok" by now (I am usually doing ok). 

All I can say is you WILL make it through this. We will help you through it. 

She took a part of you with her -and I understand that emptiness and loss. She took a part of the forum with her too - for we all knew her and loved her.

I wish I could be there just to give you a hug. 

You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 28, 2008)

Thank you for updating us, and sending me Pm's while you could. Pernod has impacted us all, and you have inspired us with your love for Pernod. 

I can't believe she is gone too, after seeing her earlier that day. To hear what happened when you returned home from thefirst visit from the Vet, it must of been a terrible time. Thank goodness for Dr King to stay behind and wait for you after the clinic was closed. Again I want to say how sad and sorry I am. It is a sad day on the forum.

Too bad we missed Fuzzy. It would of being nice to meet another member of the board. Hope Bunny is fine.

Yes I made mistakes calling Pernod (Per nod). Even afteryou explained the alcoholic drink Pernod is named after, I noticed the doctors and staff saying Per nod too. I have tried Ouzo when I was in Greece, but I never had the pleasure of tasting Pernod. But I am sure, just like our Pernod, the taste of Pernod will never be forgotten once you had it.
Binky free little Pernod, no more pain. :bunnyangel2:

Stan :hug:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 29, 2008)

Reading this post literally gave me chills.  Everyone in the house is wondering why I'm crying. I am so sorry, Jan! You are one of my favorite members of the board, and I'm so sad about this loss.  I hope Pernod made it safely across the rainbow bridge to be with Perry and Fudge. May you be at peace, as well, knowing you did everything you could. Give Shadow lots of extra loves!!!

Minda


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 29, 2008)

I can't begin to tell you how sorry I am.


----------



## Haley (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh Jan, Im just seeing this and I can barely read the whole thread through my tears. Pernod has always been one of my favorite bunnies here, one who I felt like I "knew" so well through everything you have been through and shared with us on the forum. I just cant believe your beautiful and special girl has gone. I cant imagine how much youre hurting right now. 

We're here for you. I hope you know how much she was loved by all of us here- I feel like I lost one of my own today. 

Rest in peace sweet girl. I know you and Perry will watch over your mum now. We allloved you both so very much.:bunnyangel:


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry :sad:.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss 

Just reading the description of the pain Pernod was in made me really sad, I can't even imagine what you must be feeling right now... How is Shadow holding up? Did they have a close bond?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh Jan, I'm so sorry that you and Pernod had to go through all that. It's just heartbreaking.:tears2:

Pernod knew how much you loved her and you gave her the best life a rabbit could have. She was*such* a special girl and wewill always remember her and keep her in our hearts.

Sending you all my love and support Jan, we're all here for you.:hug:ink iris:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh Jan,

I am so sorry to hear this terrible news. She was so loved by you and she loved you so much, I can't imagine what you are going through at this time.

I sent a message to my Mom at the Rainbow Bridge asking her to meet Pernod at the gates and to take good care of her until we all meet again.

Hugs to you.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Michaela (Jun 29, 2008)

On no I only just found out that you lost Pernod Jan. :tears2::tears2::tears2: I am *so* sorry. :hug: Binky free with Perry, sweet Pernod. :rainbow: Be strong, Jan and Shadow. :big kiss:


----------



## JimD (Jun 29, 2008)

can't stop thinking about you and Pernod


:sigh:


----------



## cheryl (Jun 29, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> can't stop thinking about you and Pernod
> 
> 
> :sigh:


I know..it's just so sad


----------



## Haley (Jun 30, 2008)

Me too :bigtears:

Praying for you, Jan.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 30, 2008)

Jan I'm so sorry you had to let her go. I can't believe this. I'm sooo sorry. 

Pernod is happy and healthy now that she's at Rainbow Bridge. 

Pernod, R.I.P :rip:and Binky free at Rainbow Bridge. :rainbow:

ink iris:Emily :hug:


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 30, 2008)

I had no clue that Pernod has passed on until just a few minutes ago, I had only just gone back and read a whole bunch of your threads about moving, and kept meaning to comment and ask how they were doing. Now it's too late and I feel aweful .

Jan, I am so so sorry. My thoughts are with you. I'm fogging my glasses up crying, this is just one of the hardest threads I ahve ever read.


Pernod, I called you Per-nod in my mind, too, so sorry sweetie. Pernod said the correct way is a beautiful name. You will be missed.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh God, Jan, I have no idea how I missed this thread! Your poor, sweet baby girl. Those last couple of days sound terrible. I'm incredibly sorry for both you and Pernod. I can't believe she's gone. Her recovering from her previous illness helped cheer me some when my Tallulah died and gave me faith that a sick bunny can heal. I'm so sad for you, Jan. Feel free to PM me any time, I'm in kind of the same boat as you right now and I understand how horrible it all is for you  Binky in peace, sweet girl!


----------



## HoneyPot (Jun 30, 2008)

I haven't been on the forum in a week or so, thank you Haley for emailing me today to let me know what was going on. 

I'm totally devastated. Sweet Pernod. The only consolation is I can see her back with Perry, her first love. She was so special to me because she reminded me so much of Misty and I can only imagine the pain you're in. It was time for that little angel to move on. I don't even know what to say because I'm so heartbroken over her. Jan, you're in my thoughts - always are. 

Give Shadow a cuddle for me. 

The first time I read about Pernod when I joined the forum was waay back, I was going through older posts in my first week, and I came across your post about John coming home with the sandpit for the bunnies, and about them rolling and digging and running laps in it - I fell in love with those guys right then and there. 

((HUGS))

I've had a good cry for the little lady over here. Thinking of you Jan!!

Nadia


----------



## kellyjade (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh no Jan, I'm so so sorry.:bigtears:

Binky free, sweet Pernod.ink iris:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 30, 2008)

I was away all day yesterday, and just caught up....please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you Jan. I've been crying for you since I read your first post that she had gone to the Bridge. She's free, and healthy, and she went knowing how very much you loved her. Isn't that all that we could hope for...for any of us? Take care....we send our love....Grace and the gang


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 30, 2008)

More hugs {{{ Jan }}}

{{Beloved Perno, Pernie Poo. }}


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 30, 2008)

I read the rest of this thread yesterday, and cried, then last night I went to post again, and as I was reading everything, I started crying again. Steve was sat next to me and got worried about why I was upset, so I showed him this thread, and he read it and cried as well. 

We were in the supermarket yesterday and in the spirits section I saw a bottle of Pernod and thought of you, and had tears in my eyes. I knew the name, but the bit about it being 'strong stuff that packs a punch' seems very appropriate. Pernod was such a strong bunny, right until the end. Part of her strength must have been down to you, and the love and care you gave her.

We are both so sorry for your loss. What a distressing time it must have been for you as well. You are in our thoughts, and every time I see a bottle of Pernod, I shall think of your little girl and raise an imaginary little toast to her memory 

Thinking of you,

:hug: Jen xx


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Jan. My heart goes out to you. You were the best bunny mom, and Pernod knew how much she was loved.

Laura


----------



## Marietta (Jun 30, 2008)

Jan, what can I say? You know I'm so sorry, everybody here is...I know that nothing will ease your pain right now, no matter what any of us writes to you...Pernod will be loved for ever. It is the best you could do for your girl, shedoesn't suffer any more, she didn't deserve to...May she be happy and playful up there, waiting to see you again...

By the way, I loved her name, I always thought it was very original, I knew what it meant, because we drink pernod in Greece, you're right, it tastes like ouzo, but it's more refined and lighter. It really suited Pernod...ink iris:

Marietta


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 30, 2008)

[align=left]I'm so sorry. Rest in peace, sweet bunny. Binky free with your friends at the bridge, forever free from pain.[/align]
[align=left]We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own, live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way. We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, never fully understanding the necessary plan.

Irving Townsend

:rainbow::headflick:
[/align]


----------



## kirst3buns (Jun 30, 2008)

:bigtears:Jan, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Haley (Jun 30, 2008)

Just in case anyone wants to further express their condolences, Jan has posted a Rainbow Bridge thread here: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=37133&forum_id=27


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 1, 2008)

I just want to thank you all so much for your kind and lovely comments. Each one has brought tears to my eyes, knowing how much you cared for Pernod. It makes my grieving so much easier thinking that Pernod has touched others too.

You are all so wonderful.

Jan


----------

